# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Xin mẫu block lịch

## vufree

Tết nhất đến nơi rồi. Cụ nào có mẫu Block lịch cho Em Xin hoặc thương mại với ạ. Cám ơn

----------


## solero

Em đọc qua giật mình tưởng bác xin bóc lịch  :Wink: .
Em xem lại mẫu chút em gửi cho.

----------


## vanlam1102

hjhj bác chia sẻ lên đây cho e xin với, cũng ham hố làm cái đốc lịch.
cám ơn bác nhiều.

----------


## vufree

Cám on Cụ Solero nhiều. Chắc cũng xắp đi bóc lịch thật đấy Cụ ạ. Lao đầu vào cái môn này nợ nần nhiều quá rồi... hehehhe
vufree@yahoo.com

----------


## yamahaymh

Sẵn tiện lúc gửi bác gõ luôn cái mail e vô luôn. Hii. lhnghia1@gmail.com

----------


## solero

Đừng gửi mail. Em share diễn đàn mà.

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## solero

Hiện tại đang có mấy cái này. Đang nghĩ cách share như nào chỉ cho anh em trong diễn đàn mình thôi chứ quăng link lên đây thiện hạ có hết he he.

Link 16 phút không che: https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...Dg?usp=sharing

MS1:


MS2:


MS3:


MS4:


MS5:


MS6:

----------

Bongmayquathem, cuong47qd, Ga con, GOHOME, hieucnc, hung1706, huuminhsh, katerman, khangscc, mig21, phunglong_ts, ppgas, saudau, thuhanoi, Tuancoi, Tuanlm, vufree, yamahaymh, zentic

----------


## huuminhsh

em thích mãu số 3 nhất mà lại có mấy chữ tàu ở trên đầu hic

----------


## vufree

Cám ơn Cụ Solero nhiều, chúc cụ nhiều sức khỏe. Em đang rị mọ tìm cách chuyển qua Artcam.

----------


## solero

> Cám ơn Cụ Solero nhiều, chúc cụ nhiều sức khỏe. Em đang rị mọ tìm cách chuyển qua Artcam.


Có nút "Cám ơn" đấy cụ  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem, vufree

----------


## dylan

em cũng có chút gọi là  chia sẽ ạ.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzx...l2ZWNtdkE/view

----------

cuong47qd, hieucnc, phunglong_ts, thuhanoi, Tuancoi, yamahaymh, zentic

----------


## hung1706

Bác solero cho em xin file hình trắng đen bmp để em nghịch ngợm nha  :Big Grin: 
Em xin mã số 2 với 5 nha
Thanks ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## vufree

Mình cũng đang muốn file bmp hoặc STL để chạy Artcam. Thanks

----------


## dylan

o kơ, đang rãnh, để tui chuyển hết qua bmp rồi gửi lên cho, chờ lát nhé.

----------


## linhdt1121

Mẫu số 2, phần 3 ông tam đa bị nghiêng về bên phải, bác nào biết sửa thì sửa giúp ae đi, ko ae mất công đục xong lại ko ưng cái bụng

----------


## dylan

chuyển qua bmp.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzx...9aU3JJS2s/view

----------

GOHOME, hieucnc, hung1706

----------


## linhdt1121

em cũng vừa chuyển mấy cái mà bác dylan nhanh thế
thôi chuyển rồi thì cứ up, mấy cái của em chắc độ phân giải cao hơn vì file toàn 10 vs 20mb.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzx...l2ZWNtdkE/view

----------

chuvanbinhpt, hieucnc, hung1706, vufree

----------


## solero

Em có cập nhật file BMP trên link 16 phút không che rồi các cụ nhé. Thank mấy cụ đã chuyển về BMP hộ em lu bu quá chưa chuyển được.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...zZ4b0Y5cmFwS2s

----------

vufree

----------

